# First Fatty Ideas - Breakfast Fatties



## piaconis (Jul 3, 2012)

OK, so I am about to go crazy with my smoker over the next 48 hours.  I plan to make a breakfast fatty, lunch pork roast, and dinner brisket.  I need some help planning for the fatty.

First, I have no idea how much the items cook in the center of the fatty.  I've seen people saute veggies first and cook other items to roll in.  I want to put cubed potato, peppers, cheese and scrambled eggs into mine.  Obviously I need to cook the eggs, or they'll just leak out everywhere, and I'm not worried about them drying out with all of the moisture from the other items in there.  However, should I precook the rest, or should I let the absorbed heat do its thing?

Second, I've seen where people have finished them in the broiler pan in the oven or grilled them briefly to crisp the bacon.  I was wondering if anyone has instead tried building a bark on the bacon with a sugar-heavy mist to crisp it up.  Not sure if that would work, due to the high fat content of the bacon, but I wanted to float the idea past you experts.  My concern is that transferring it in and out of the smoker might already be enough to make it fall apart (especially since I'm such a klutz).  So, I'm looking for input on alternate finishing ideas.

Finally, any advice on seasoning (both inside and out)?  My family likes a little spice.  I was thinking of adding some siracha or Tabasco to the middle (we eat both on eggs around here).  Any other ideas?  How well do spices in the middle permeate through?  I assume that, despite the "loose" nature of the core of it, there will be some convection currents within the cheese and liquids from the items that will cause some circulation of the flavors while cooking, but I'm not sure.  Looking to hear from the veterans.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2012)

Pia, morning.... sorry for the late response....  Here is what I would have done....  How did your's go.... Got any Q-views for us....   Dave


piaconis said:


> OK, so I am about to go crazy with my smoker over the next 48 hours.  I plan to make a breakfast fatty, lunch pork roast, and dinner brisket.  I need some help planning for the fatty.
> 
> First, I have no idea how much the items cook in the center of the fatty.  I've seen people saute veggies first and cook other items to roll in.  I want to put cubed potato, peppers, cheese and scrambled eggs into mine.  Obviously I need to cook the eggs, or they'll just leak out everywhere, and I'm not worried about them drying out with all of the moisture from the other items in there.  However, should I precook the rest, or should I let the absorbed heat do its thing?*Precook everything... add the eggs to hold it together... Roll it in the middle of the fatty...*
> 
> ...


----------



## piaconis (Jul 6, 2012)

Went pretty well, though I overestimated the size of the cavity on it, so when I rolled my bacon explosion, it...well...exploded, lol.  I added an extra strip of bacon to tie it together and another extra around the edge to keep it from spilling out.  Here's the 'Q view:


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks successful to me.... Too bad you fatty was soooo big...  More to eat... LOL.....  Nice thread of TBS coming out of the smoker too !!!!  Dave


----------



## piaconis (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Dave!  Really worked hard to dial in my TBS this time around.  It was a shade difficult, because of the air temperature variance throughout the day (morning started in the high 70's, and the day peaked around 100).  I used a few chunks of applewood along the way, and the flavor was awesome.  Just reheated the end of this this morning and finished it (my daughter was kind enough to vacuum seal the last of it and hide it for me for my work from home day).


----------

